# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Variazione codice attivita' tramite studio settore

## ivanajol

Salve a tutti.
Un mio cliente, nel redigere lo studio di settore di quest'anno, si è accorto che non era proprio corrispondente alla sua vera attivita' esercitata, per cui siamo andati alla ricerca del codice attivita' più a lui confacente e di conseguenza ha cambiato lo studio di settore.
Mi chiedevo a questo punto se è necessaria la comunicazione separata al'Iva per la variazione del codice di attivita' oppure se , barrando qualche casella all'interno dello studio di settore, che peraltro io non ho trovato, basta trasmettere lo studio di settore esatto.
Grazie mille  :Smile:

----------


## Speedy

> Salve a tutti.
> Un mio cliente, nel redigere lo studio di settore di quest'anno, si è accorto che non era proprio corrispondente alla sua vera attivita' esercitata, per cui siamo andati alla ricerca del codice attivita' più a lui confacente e di conseguenza ha cambiato lo studio di settore.
> Mi chiedevo a questo punto se è necessaria la comunicazione separata al'Iva per la variazione del codice di attivita' oppure se , barrando qualche casella all'interno dello studio di settore, che peraltro io non ho trovato, basta trasmettere lo studio di settore esatto.
> Grazie mille

  Ritengo consigliabile ribadire la variazione del codice attraverso il modello aa7-aa9 
Ciao

----------


## swami

... e alla CCIAA? ... entrambi con data 01/01/2006?

----------


## Tetsuo

> Ritengo consigliabile ribadire la variazione del codice attraverso il modello aa7-aa9 
> Ciao

  Ritengo necessaria la variazione tramite modello. Peraltro se vuoi far valere il cambio di codice attività già dal 2006 la ritardata comunicazione è sanzionabile.
(258 euro I suppose) 
Inoltre se il nuovo codice attività è ricompreso in altro studio di settore è causa di esclusione....

----------


## ivanajol

> ... e alla CCIAA? ... entrambi con data 01/01/2006?

  No, alla camera non mi risulta si debba variare, avevo il dubbio solo per l'Ufficio iva.
Grazie mille

----------


## ivanajol

Salve, riapro questo post perchè mi è sorto un dubbio:
la variazione Iva che comunque dovrò fare per ribadire il giusto codice attivita', va fatta entro la data di scadenza della DR? cioè oggi 30/9?
Grazie mille

----------


## Patty76

Ogni comunicazione di variazione all'Iva va fatta entro 30 giorni dal verificarsi dell'evento.

----------


## darely

scusate l'intromissione! che io sappia oltre a variare il codice attività nel modello unico è necessario provvedere anche a comunicare la variazione dati agli Uffici locali dellAgenzia delle Entrate entro termine di presentazione dellUnico senza incorrere in nessuna sanzione. Quindi io come data variazione codice attività avrei messo 01/01/2008

----------


## ivanajol

> scusate l'intromissione! che io sappia oltre a variare il codice attività nel modello unico è necessario provvedere anche a comunicare la variazione dati agli Uffici locali dellAgenzia delle Entrate entro termine di presentazione dellUnico senza incorrere in nessuna sanzione. Quindi io come data variazione codice attività avrei messo 01/01/2008

  Infatti... l'ho ancora trasmesso ieri sera...   :Smile:  
Buona giornata!!

----------

